# [Solved] Wireless scan

## bandreabis

Hi everybody.

I have a question.

Wireless worked fine, I use kde and networkmanagement.

Now I have updated the kernel to 3.8.13 stable.

Same config (compiled with make oldconfig).

networkmanagement doesn't see my wireless anymore.

Unless I install deprecated wireless-tool and perform a 

```
iwlist scanning
```

.

what's happened?Last edited by bandreabis on Wed Oct 02, 2013 1:44 pm; edited 4 times in total

----------

## DONAHUE

a couple of reports recently that networkmanager problems were corrected by changing to newer or regressing to older versions.

----------

## bandreabis

Trying:

```
 =net-misc/networkmanager-0.9.8.2 ~x86
```

I'll let you know.

----------

## 666threesixes666

mkultra@mksrv [ ~ ]$ sudo iwlist scan

wlp1s9    Scan completed :

oh yeah, my problems went away from versioning up to kernel 3.9.x series and going with the absurd udev names.  im running latest NM.

----------

## bandreabis

 *666threesixes666 wrote:*   

> mkultra@mksrv [ ~ ]$ sudo iwlist scan
> 
> wlp1s9    Scan completed :
> 
> oh yeah, my problems went away from versioning up to kernel 3.9.x series and going with the absurd udev names.  im running latest NM.

 

Which kernel version please?

I'm gonna trying!

----------

## bandreabis

Tried newer kernel with newer NM, newer kernel with older NM.

No solution.

----------

## 666threesixes666

3.9.8

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/NetworkManager

&&

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Wifi

----------

## DONAHUE

does dmesg provide any info?

does /var/log/messages? 

although nl80211 is supposed to have eliminated the need for [*]     cfg80211 wireless extensions compatibility there are some nics that still require it,[/quote] either instead of or in support of nl80211

 *Quote:*   

> [*] Networking support  --->
> 
> -*-   Wireless  --->
> 
> --- Wireless                                                     
> ...

 [quote]

----------

## bandreabis

updated networkmanager to latest ~version.

emerged and compiling gentoo-sources-3.9.11-r1

Give them a try.

will try with and without  cfg80211 wireless extensions compatibility

----------

## bandreabis

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> updated networkmanager to latest ~version.
> 
> emerged and compiling gentoo-sources-3.9.11-r1
> 
> Give them a try.
> ...

 

No luck.

Only the command 

```
iwlist scan
```

 finds the network.

Networkmanager what command is suppose to use to scan networks???

```
cfg80211 wireless extensions compatibility
```

is needed.

----------

## Mac Tzu

hi 

Have you tried using this command is works for me. 

```

# iw dev scan

```

for example mine looks like 

```

#iw wl4ps0 scan

```

and I am able to see all ap's.  But atm i can't connect to them (but that is another post) 

hope that input is valuable. 

Regards

Mac

----------

## defer-

Which wlan card do you have? I think you dont have wlan card firmware installed. For example my Intel PRO/Wireless 5100 AGN needs sys-firmware/iwl5000-ucode.

----------

## bandreabis

Problem solved with kernel update to 3.10.7!

----------

## bandreabis

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> Problem solved with kernel update to 3.10.7!

 

Issue reopened.

----------

## bandreabis

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

>  *bandreabis wrote:*   Problem solved with kernel update to 3.10.7! 
> 
> Issue reopened.

 

Hope not to speak too early, but latest update of wpa_supplicant seems to be resolutive!

On a fresh installation, only by updating wpa_supplicant made it see the wireless modem.

----------

